# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Whey Protein (EAS)

## Betrex

Αυτή που χρησημοποιώ εγώ εύπεπτη (ούτε που την νιώθεις) και γεύση φραουλιτσα (απόλαυση) σαν παγωτό είναι  :01. Evil:  !!!

*100% Whey Protein (EAS)*










> Typical Amino Acid Profile (mg per serving)
> 
> Alanine-1220
> Arginine-610
> Aspartic Acid-2100
> Cysteine-530
> Glutamic Acid-4000
> Glycine-480
> Histidine-420
> ...

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλή, αυτή χρησιμοποιώ τώρα.   :03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

ειναι η πρωτη φορα που τη δοκιμαζω και απο γευση και διαλυτοτητα ειναι τελεια.πιστευω οτι αξιζει τα λεφτα της μιας που η εταιρια ειναι απο τις αξιοπιστες.

----------


## RUHL

Γιαννη Φωτη τι γευση πινατε φωτη αμα ειναι σοκολατα κανε συγκριση με την σοκολατα της ΟΝ αφου εχεις πιει ισος παρω ενα κουτι την αλλη εβδομαδα  :02. Wink:

----------


## KontorinisMD

ό,τι καλύτερο για καθημερινή χρήση  :03. Awesome:

----------


## alex_switch

παιδια μόλις χθες την αγόρασα κ εγώ και η γεύση είναι super!!!  :08. Turtle:   :02. Rocking:  
Απο θέμα διαλυτότητας ειναι πολύ καλή και εύπεπτη!!Βέβαια την βάζω σε σεικερ που έχει μέσα και κρεατίνη αλλα και δεξτρόζη όπου την γλυκένη πολύ!!γίνεται σαν milk shake φράουλα!!
Θα ξαναποστάρο όταν τελειώση και δώ αποτελέσματα μέχρι τότε καλο  :05. Hantel:   :05. Hantel:

----------


## alex_switch

Λοιπόν και ο κουβάς μας τέλειωσε....σχεδόν δλδ, έχει μείνει λιγο ακόμα   :01. Smile Wide:  
Ανασκόπηση λοιπόν:
Απο γεύση 9/10 φραουλίτσα!!Ειδικά με γάλα είναι σαν να πείνεις milk shake
Απο διαλυτότητα 9/10 ποτέ δεν σβόλιαζε, απλά μερικές φορές κόλαγε λίγο κάτω στο shaker, ελάχιστο!
Απο διάρκεια είμαι 2 μήνες τώρα και ακόμα έχω αλλες 5 μέρες!Αλλα προσοχή!Υπήρχαν διαστηματα που επερνα 3 φορές την ημέρα τις ημερες προπονησης και τις αλλες απο μια!Τον τελευταίο καιρό βέβαια επειδή είχα βάλει λίγα κιλά παραπάνω απο κακή διατροφή περιόρισα και την προτεινη!Δηλαδη πέρνω 2-3 τις ημέρες γυμναστηρίου και τις υπόλοιπες, (το σκ δλδ) καθόλου, προσπαθούσα να έχω σωστά γευματα ώστε να αναπληρώνο το κενό της whey!
Απο απόδοση την βρίσκω καταπληκτηκή!!Εχω βάλει μέσα σε 5 μήνες 4-4.5kg δεν ξέρω βεβαια αν ειναι μυηκά αλλα απο την ημερα που την αρχισα και μετά (μετα απο 2 βδομάδες περιπου) ειχα περισσοτερη ενεργεια να τραβιξω δεν ενοιωθα τις κομαρες που ειχα μετα το gym και γενικά ενοιωθα ποιο γεματος σαν οργανισμός ακόμα και όταν δεν τρφόμουν σωστά!!!
Την προτήνω ανεπυφύλακτα!  :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:  

Αντε τώρα να δούμε και η Dymatize τι ψάρια πιάνει!!  :02. Smile:   :02. Smile:

----------


## RUHL

> Αντε τώρα να δούμε και η Dymatize τι ψάρια πιάνει!!


  :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:   :02. Smash:   :08. One Laugh:   :08. One Laugh:   :08. One Laugh:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:  

Mαυρη Λιστα με συμπληρωματα              This really sucks. It has only 68% protein rather than the claimed 78%.   :02. Wave:   :02. Wave:   :02. Wave:   :02. Wave:

----------


## alex_switch

Ημουν σιγουρος   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  
Και για πες μια ρε Ruhl isolate!
δεν ξερω αν ειδες εχω ποσταρει και ρωταω για την iso της nature best αλλα δεν εχω παρει απαντηση απο κανεναν!!!
Αν εχεις να προτηνεις κατι ακουω!  :03. Awesome:

----------


## eas2000

Αν έχουμε υπόψη την ίδια έρευνα τότε η πρωτείνη με τη μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα είναι η ΟΝ 100% whey (80%). Μετά η ΕΑΣ (78%).  Για τη Dymatize το ποσοστό είναι στο 68% οχι 78 που λενε.

----------


## alex_switch

Δηλαδη ειτε παρουμε isolate ειτε ας πουμε την whey της eas το ιδιο ειναι???η και καλυτερα στην περιπτωση της dymatize????  :01. Help:

----------


## RUHL

εγω σου υποσχομε οποια και να παρεις εσυ διαφορα δεν θα δεις μεταξυ τους πανω σου  :01. Mr. Green:   οποτε παρε μια απλη ΕΑΣ  :01. Mr. Green:   η ΟΝ και μην τρελενεσε

----------


## KATERINI 144

+1

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γιαννη Φωτη τι γευση πινατε φωτη αμα ειναι σοκολατα κανε συγκριση με την σοκολατα της ΟΝ αφου εχεις πιει ισος παρω ενα κουτι την αλλη εβδομαδα


αλεξ δεν είχα δει την ερώτηση, το ίδιο καλή με τη σοκολάτα τις ον'ς είναι.

----------


## RUHL

ok σκεφτομε να παρω "μερικες" αυτη την εβδομαδα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## asdf

Aλλο ενα συν για αυτη την whey ειναι οτι ανα scoop βγαινει περιπου 30γρ ισος και παραπανω ενω για παραδειγμα της ON 24. Δηλαδη η ΕΑS εχει μεγαλυτερη πυκνοτητα   :02. Chinese:

----------


## Μπάκας

*EAS 100% Chocolate Whey Protein Powder - 5 lb. bag*




Πως σας φαίνεται η τιμή? ** ευρώ μου βγήκε τελική με μεταφορικά

(5lbs βάρος)

*(Τελικά RUHL με έπεισες να δοκιμάσω την EAS - μόλις δοκιμάσω γεύση θα αξιολογήσω και εγώ στο ανάλογο τόπικ)


Επίσης κάτι άλλο χρήσιμο για όσους αγοράζουν μέσω Ebay, σύμφωνα με νέα νομοθεσία του κράτους θα πληρώνουμε * ευρώ επιπλέον υπέρ τελωνειακών φόρων για όλες τις αγορές ΕΚΤΟΣ ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης. (η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεϊνη ήρθε απο Αμερική)

Αν και έχω ακόμα τους προβληματισμούς μου για την υψηλή χοληστερόλη που περιέχει (είναι τεράστια η διαφορά με άλλες Whey) και κακώς δεν την προσέχουμε

----------


## tezaman

Keep in mind that you wonʼt grow — regardless of how much protein you consume — if you are slacking in the gym or training like a wuss 8)

----------


## panagiotisf

φιλε τσεκαρε αν θες κατα ποσο επιτρεπετε να βαζεις
links και τιμες για συμπληρωματα  γιατι θυμαμαι πως απογορευεται
νομιζω ειναι μονο για Pm

----------


## Μπάκας

Παιδιά πριν παρεξηγηθώ μιλάω για το Ebay και για όσους γνωρίζουν ΔΕΝ είναι online κατάστημα, δεν πουλάει το Ebay προϊόντα. Δεν υπάρχει κάποια διαφήμιση στο τόπικ.

----------


## panagiotisf

ok φιλε εγω δεν εχω προβλημα οι moderators  δεν ξερω

τεσπα σαν σχολιασμο  για την πρωτεινη
η τιμη ειναι πολυ καλη σε σχεση με ελλαδα
2κιλα ειναι οι αμερικανοι μετρανε σε λιμπρες 

καλοφαγοτη φιλε

----------


## ioannis1

παντως η εας ειναι κορυφαια.και η τιμη που προλαβα να δω επισης.καντε ενα τοπικ για το e-bay για μας που δεν ξερουμε pls.

----------


## Zuki1000k6

Δεν νομιζω οτι σε συμφερει ιδιαιτερα...Σου βγαινει ** ευρω μαζι με μεταφορικα+οτι παιζει και ο φοβος του τελωνειου...Αν το ψαξεις βρισκεις εξισου η και καλυτερες τιμες σε χωρες ευρωπαικης ενωσης...  :01. Wink:  


 :02. Wave:

----------


## panagiotisf

οσες φορες πηρα απο εξω ποτε δεν πληρωσα τιποτα 
αλλα καπου διαβασα αν ειναι να περασεις τελωνειο σαν φορο να το πω καπως ετσι 
θα πληρωνεις 3 ευρω

βασικα θα προσπαθησω να μιλησω με το τελωνειο
και αν εχω νεα θα σας τα παραθεσω

----------


## panagiotisf

ioannis1  τσεκαρε τα pm σου

----------


## pikolo

> Keep in mind that you wonʼt grow — regardless of how much protein you consume — if you are slacking in the gym or training like a wuss 8)



+1000  :02. Chinese:

----------


## tezaman

spammer 8)

----------


## Μπάκας

Λοιπόν σήμερα την άνοιξα και την δοκίμασα, έβαλα κλασσικα στό πρωϊνό μου με γάλα και κουάκερ 1 scoop και...   :02. Puke:  

Τελικά το θέμα γεύσης είναι πολύ υποκειμενικό... απορώ πως την πίνεται ρε παιδιά.. εμένα δεν μου αρέσει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ η γεύση της συγκεκριμένης (άγλυκη, ψιλοπηχτή και βγάζει μία γαλατίλα). Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται και έχουν δοκιμάσει την συγκεκριμένη και τους αρέσει η γεύση -  ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ. Την άνοιξα σήμερα το πρωϊ και λείπει ΜΟΝΟ ένα σκουπ από μέσα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε να την αγοράσει να μου στείλει PM. Η συσκευασία είναι των 5lb (2.270 κιλά). Θα την δώσω όσο την πήρα.

Πληροφορίες για το προϊόν εδώ:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=120307583352

----------


## tezaman

κρίμα αδερφέ, πάω στοίχημα πως η σοκολάτα της μάσκλτεκ που δοκίμασα ήταν χειρότερη  :02. Cyclops:   :02. Puke:  

γενικός η σοκολάτα μου πέφτει βαριά και προτιμώ ποιο ανάλαφρες γεύσεις   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## slaine

> Λοιπόν σήμερα την άνοιξα και την δοκίμασα, έβαλα κλασσικα στό πρωϊνό μου με γάλα και κουάκερ 1 scoop και...   
> 
> Τελικά το θέμα γεύσης είναι πολύ υποκειμενικό... απορώ πως την πίνεται ρε παιδιά.. εμένα δεν μου αρέσει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ η γεύση της συγκεκριμένης (άγλυκη, ψιλοπηχτή και βγάζει μία γαλατίλα). Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται και έχουν δοκιμάσει την συγκεκριμένη και τους αρέσει η γεύση -  ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ. Την άνοιξα σήμερα το πρωϊ και λείπει ΜΟΝΟ ένα σκουπ από μέσα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε να την αγοράσει να μου στείλει PM. Η συσκευασία είναι των 5lb (2.270 κιλά). Θα την δώσω όσο την πήρα.
> 
> Πληροφορίες για το προϊόν εδώ:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=120307583352


περαστικά. προτού την πουλήσεις ξαναδοκίμασέ τη σκέτη με νέρο αλλά και με γαλα χωρίς τα υπόλοιπα που έβαλες....

----------


## SOLID

Που να δοκιμασεις εστερικη κρεατινη...εκει να δεις γλεντια!!!!!!!

----------


## dReik0

εγώ πάντα προτιμούσα την eas σε γεύση valinia , απλά κάνει δουλειά.τώρα 2 φορες πήρα μονο τις ON από τα x-τρέμε stores επειδή την έχει προσφορα 20 euro κάτω  :01. Razz: .


έχει και 4 κιλά με 139 euro

----------


## RUHL

> έχει και 4 κιλά με 139 euro


τσαμπα την περνεις  :01. Mr. Green:   μεσα θα με κλεινανε με την καταναλωση που κανω αν επερνα σε τετοια τιμη καλυτερα να τροω κανονικα αυγα πιο φτηνα θα με βγουν  :02. Rabbit:   απο αυτο

----------


## isis

> έχει και 4 κιλά με 139 euro


35 euro το κιλό?   :02. Shock:   :02. Bang Head:  Τι είναι ένα κιλάκι , ούτε μία εβδομάδα δε κρατάει!

----------


## tezaman

> εγώ πάντα προτιμούσα την eas σε γεύση valinia , απλά κάνει δουλειά.τώρα 2 φορες πήρα μονο τις ON από τα x-τρέμε stores επειδή την έχει προσφορα 20 euro κάτω .
> 
> 
> έχει και 4 κιλά με 139 euro



 :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:

----------


## slaine

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο dReik0
> 
> έχει και 4 κιλά με 139 euro
> 
> 
> 35 euro το κιλό?    Τι είναι ένα κιλάκι , ούτε μία εβδομάδα δε κρατάει!


κλασσικός ίσις...   :08. Food:   :01. lol:

----------


## isis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο isis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο dReik0
> 
> ...


χεχεχε!!!   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clap:

----------


## dReik0

e για πείτε να κάνουμε καμια καλή αγορά , γιατί και εμενα το κιλό δεν κρατάει πάνω από 2 βδομάδες. Φοιτητής είμαι δεν παίζουν και πολλά φράγκα.
περιμένω προσωπικά μηνύματα ! μην κάνουμε και διαφήμιση

----------


## gk

Τωρα αυτο το προιον, θεωρειται "Aspartame Free" ή Οχι επειδη περιεχει Ασπαρτικο Οξυ?    :02. Confused2:  :02. Confused2:

----------


## skrwz21

δεν ειναι το ιδιο αποσω ξερω..παντως ειναι κορυφαια η ΕΑΣ δε συγκρινεται αν και η ΟΝ κινειται στα ιδια επιπεδα.. 

οποιος την εχει παραγγειλει τελευταια σε καλη τιμη, ας μου στειλει ενα pm απο που..

----------


## gk

> Αυτή που χρησημοποιώ εγώ εύπεπτη (ούτε που την νιώθεις) και γεύση φραουλιτσα (απόλαυση) σαν παγωτό είναι   !!!
> 
> *100% Whey Protein (EAS)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories 120 
> ...


Φιλε μου που τα βρηκες αυτα τα στοιχεια ολα? Λογικα πρεπει να τα εγραφε πανω η συσκευασια, σε ενα πινακακι, ε? (οπως ειχα δει και πριν λιγο καιρο στα extreme stores που ειχα παει να παρω κατι γαντια κι εριξα μια ματια και στην EAS Whey)

Εγω ομως πηρα σημερα μια να τη δοκιμασω, απο αλλη γνωστη αλυσιδα και η συσκευασια ειναι ως εξης: 
1) http://blogpage.wordpress.com/files/...3200905311.jpg
2) http://blogpage.wordpress.com/files/...4032009054.jpg
3) http://blogpage.wordpress.com/files/...4032009055.jpg

Ειναι πιο παλια ή πιο καινουργια η συσκευασια που εχω παρει*?* 
μπορει να ειναι καμια παραεισαγωγη ή μουφα*?* 
γνωριζετε κατι*?* 

...  :01. Sad:  ...  :01. Unsure:  ...

----------


## kyriakos23

ποσα κιλα ειναι αυτη της εας και ποσο κραταει αν πινεις 3 φωρες την μερα?
ρωταω γιατι σκεφτομε να την αγωρασω.

----------


## slaine

εμένα που πήρα σχετικ απρόσφατα δεν ήταν έτσι το κουτί. να το αλλάξανε όπως δείχνεις στις φωτογραφίες σου χλωμό

----------


## goutsos

τι διαφορα εχει το κουτι το ενα με τ αλλο ρε παιδια?



παντως η εας την αλλαξε τη συσκευασια της εκανε πιο σκουρο καπακι κ ...

----------


## gk

Τελικα το ελυσα. 
Περασα απο το μαγαζι και κοιταξα ξανα λιγο τις συσκευασιες και παρατηρησα οτι οι μονοκιλες ειναι ετσι σαν τη δικη μου στις φωτο, ενω οι 2κιλες εχουν διαφορετικο εξωτερικο δηλαδη με το πινακακι πισω κλπ.

Τσαμπα αγχωθηκα παλι.......   :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## skrwz21

> ποσα κιλα ειναι αυτη της εας και ποσο κραταει αν πινεις 3 φωρες την μερα?
> ρωταω γιατι σκεφτομε να την αγωρασω.


οπως και οι υπολοιπες (2,27κ)

----------


## gk

> ποσα κιλα ειναι αυτη της εας και ποσο κραταει αν πινεις 3 φωρες την μερα?
> ρωταω γιατι σκεφτομε να την αγωρασω.


εγω πηρα τη μονοκιλη τωρα (σοκολατα), για να δοκιμασω πρωτα γευση....
αυτη βγαζει 30 δοσεις, οποτε αν περνεις απλα 1 soop καθε φορα μετα την γυμναστικη, σε βγαζει για 30 φορες. δηλαδη για κανα μηνα σιγουρα.

----------


## slaine

μετά την προπόνηση 1 μεζούρα μόνο?   :02. Confused2:

----------


## gk

Ναι μωρε, ετσι λεω να την παιρνω εγω.. Και λεπτουλης ειμαι ακομα, δεν εχει τοσες αναγκες το σωμα μου.. 
Και δεν θελω να παιρνω και παραπανω γιατι ηδη ειχα μια ιστορια με τα νεφρα μου, μην επιβαρυνω τον οργανισμο μου, απλα να τον βοηθαω.

Πως το βλεπεις το σκεπτικο, λαθος.?

----------


## slaine

μετά την προπόνηση ο οργανισμός έχει αυξημένες ανάγκες και ταυτόχρονα τότε η απορρόφηση είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη. διάβασε τα:

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/bodybuild...d=68&Itemid=57
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...?p=67148#67148

edit: αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα προσοχή (όπως το σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή) αν και μία φορά τη μέρα να ανεβάζεις λίγο τη δόση δε *νομίζω* να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## mantus3

> Ναι μωρε, ετσι λεω να την παιρνω εγω.. Και λεπτουλης ειμαι ακομα, δεν εχει τοσες αναγκες το σωμα μου.. 
> Και δεν θελω να παιρνω και παραπανω γιατι ηδη ειχα μια ιστορια με τα νεφρα μου, μην επιβαρυνω τον οργανισμο μου, απλα να τον βοηθαω.
> 
> Πως το βλεπεις το σκεπτικο, λαθος.?


το μαμισαμε που το μαμισαμε το τοπικ δεν μας λες κ την ιστορια?

----------


## pentax

απο οτι ξερω πρωτεινη πρεπει να περνεις μετα την προπονηση τα μισα γραμμαρια απο τα κιλα σου...δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι 80 κιλα και περνω εας
που στο σκουπ βγαζει 23 νομιζω γραμμαρια περνω 2 σκουπ κ βγαινει 46...

----------


## isis

πόσο γελάω , όταν ακούω 100% πρωτεΐνη , είναι το ανέκδοτο της εποχής αυτό!  8)

----------


## tezaman

> πόσο γελάω , όταν ακούω 100% πρωτεΐνη , είναι το ανέκδοτο της εποχής αυτό!  8)


  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

isis είχες κάνει ποτέ καμιά ανάλυση σε πρωτεΐνη της reflex? μας κοροϊδεύουν με τα iso τεστ που λένε οτι γίνονται συνέχεια?

----------


## isis

> isis είχες κάνει ποτέ καμιά ανάλυση σε πρωτεΐνη της reflex? μας κοροϊδεύουν με τα iso τεστ που λένε οτι γίνονται συνέχεια?


Για reflex δε ξέρω , για τη hercules που ξέρω , είναι πολύ καλή!

----------


## tezaman

έκανες κιόλας ανάλυση ρε θηρίο?? γιατί δεν μας έβαλες τι βρήκες μέσα  :01. Neutral:

----------


## isis

> έκανες κιόλας ανάλυση ρε θηρίο?? γιατί δεν μας έβαλες τι βρήκες μέσα


μία χαρά είναι η πρωτεΐνη.  :01. lol:   Η ανάλυση σύντομα!

----------


## gk

Ξερεις τι? 100% ειναι λογικο κιολας πως δεν γινεται να ειναι ειδικα ενα προιον που εχει και γλυκαντικα μεσα κλπ.. Απλα ειναι λιγο χαζο που τα ονομαζουν ετσι. 

Slaine, thanx για τα λινκς.! Θα τα τιμησω μολις βρεθει λιγος χρονος..
Απο'κει και περα οσον αφορα την ποσοτητα που πρεπει να περνεις αλλοι λενε τα μισα αλλοι τα διπλασια, δεν ξερω, δεν εχω ψαξει καλα ακομα, παντως σιγουρα δεν θελω να επιβαρυνω νεφρα συκωτια κλπ. Απλα (προσωπικα) εκτος απο το 1scoop πρωτεινης που θα παρω, μεσα σε ολη την ημερα θα παρει κι αλλη πρωτεινη ο οργανισμος μου αφου τρωω κι απο κανα 2 βραστα αυγουλακια ή τα κρεατα κλπ που ολο και κατι περιεχουν κι αυτα.


Επισης να επισημανω το *?!*ποσο*!?* γκαντεμης ειμαι που μια μονοκιλη πηρα μετα απο τοσο ψαξιμο και πρεπει να επεσα στην περιπτωση. 
Δεν ξερω γιατι, αλλα παιδια ειναι αρκετα πικρη στη γευση.. κι απο αρωμα παρα πολυ λιγο.. 

Τη δοκιμασα 2 φορες κιολας. Μια οταν την ανοιξα και μετα αφου ειδα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τη γευση (και τη μυρωδια) μετα την ανακατεψα κιολας αλλα φυσικα παλι χαλια η γευση.. δεν πινεται ουτε μισο scoop.. 
 :02. Puke:  

Τι να κανω?? Λεω αυριο να την παω πισο και να τους βαλω να την δοκιμασουν, μπας και μου την αλλαξουν.

Ελεος.....   :01. Cursing:

----------


## gk

> Για reflex δε ξέρω , για τη hercules που ξέρω , είναι πολύ καλή!





> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο tezaman
> 
> έκανες κιόλας ανάλυση ρε θηρίο?? γιατί δεν μας έβαλες τι βρήκες μέσα 
> 
> 
> μία χαρά είναι η πρωτεΐνη.   Η ανάλυση σύντομα!


Αναμενω με αγωνια αυτη την αναλυση.! Κι οχι μονο εγω απ'οτι βλεπω..   :01. Shifty: 


(sorry για το double posting)

----------


## slaine

1)διάβασε τα λινκ να δεις τι παίζει.
2)100% είναι για τους αδαείς για να "τσιμπήσουν"
απλά και καλά εννούν ότι προέρχεται απο 100% whey. που και αυτό όμως συνήθως είναι λα΄θός αφού ακόμα και οι υποτιθέμενες isolate whey έχουν μλεσα πχ καζείνη ή σόγια

----------


## gk

Τελικα πηγα χθες και την αλλαξα.. Εξηγησα οτι κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα με τη γευση και οτι ηταν απλα πικρη, καμια σοκολατενια γευση καμια νοστιμια, τιποτα.

Πηρα με γευση φραουλα μην τυχον ηταν η παρτιδα της σοκολατας ετσι "λαθος" και ξαναπεσω σε ιδιο κουτι.
Η φραουλα ειναι κομπλε, πολυ ωραια γευση και "ελαφρια", πινεται ανετα. 

Ερωτηση: Οι why πρωτεινες, σε σχεση με μια"ογκου", ειναι καπως λιγοτερο γευστικες??

----------


## Muscleboss

Η κατογορία αυτή είναι για *γνώμες σε συμπληρώματα που δοκιμάσαμε*, ότι θέμα και ερώτηση ξεγεύγει θα σβήνεται χωρίς προειδοποίηση.

ΜΒ

----------


## Qlim4X

ξερει κανεις ποσο καθαρη πρωτεινη εχει να μας πει?

----------


## flinstone

τι ενοεις;

----------


## Qlim4X

απ εξω σου λεει οτι εχει 100% αφτο θα αφορα την καθαροτητα αλλα στο σκουπ εχει 76% ιποτιθετε.

ξερουμε αν ειναι τοσο πραγματικα?

οταν την πεινω το πρωι με γαλα ειναι απλα κολαση θελω να το πιο ολο το κουτι

----------


## Polyneikos

αν δεν κανω λαθος το 100% αφορα ότι είναι whey και όχι μιγμα καθως και ο τρόπος επεξεργασίας της ...

----------


## flinstone

αυτο που σου ειπε ο κωστας ισχιει. οταν σου λεει 100% whey ενοει τον τυπο της προτεϊνης και οχι οτι η δοση π.χ. 30 γρ. ειναι ολα πρωτείνη. τετιο πραμα δεν ηπερχει.

----------


## Qlim4X

thx

----------


## TEFAA 2009

παιδια σκεφτομαι εδω και μερες να την αγορασω ! τι λετε ,την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? ειναι καλη?

 η τιμη της ειναι στα 900 γραμμαρια 43 ευρω
και στα 2.250 γραμμαρια 85 ευρω

  η πρωτεινη ειναι εδω

 100% whey protein της εας

----------


## NASSER

> παιδια σκεφτομαι εδω και μερες να την αγορασω ! τι λετε ,την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? ειναι καλη?
> 
>  η τιμη της ειναι στα 900 γραμμαρια 43 ευρω
> και στα 2.250 γραμμαρια 85 ευρω


ποια θα αγορασεις :02. Confused2:  :01. Confused:

----------


## TEFAA 2009

η πρωτεινη ειναι εδω 


****Απαγορευονται τετοιου ειδους link δωσε ονομασια και αν θελεις εικονα του συμπληρωματος***mods team****

----------


## KATERINI 144

+ ψαχνουμε λιγο πρωτα με την αναζήτηση αν υπαρχει ήδη θεμα με το προιον...

----------


## James

όπως έχει προαναφερθει η πρωτεινη της Eas είναι πολύ καλή,σταθερη αξία.Σου την συστηνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## okveria

η καλυτερη κ σαν εταιρια πιστευω σε μονιμη βαση την έπαιρνα ως που προσφατος πηρα την  phd whey κ το μετανοιώσα.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετανιωσες που πηρες την Phd ή μετανιωσες που τόσο καιροθεωρουσες την Eas ως καλύτερη;;

----------


## okveria

εχεις δίκιο δν το διευκρίνισα..μετανοιωσα που πηρα την phd

----------


## geoland

Πολυ καλη πρωτεινη παιδια η Eas whey...Με σωστη διατροφη και καλη γυμναστικη κανει θαυματα αξιζει τα λεφτα της στο φουλ...Το θεμα βεβαια ειναι να την βρεις και σε καλη τιμη...Στα 50ευρω πχ... :01. Smile: )))) Αλλιως ειναι θανατος για την τσεπη ρε γαμωτο...

----------


## tommygunz

Βρήκαν πως περιέχει κάποιες ουσίες σε παραπάνω από το επιτρεπόμενο για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό όρια. Έψαξα να βρω την έρευνα που την είχε ποστάρει πριν λίγο καιρό ένα μέλος, αλλά δε θυμάμαι το topic στο οποίο την είχε ποστάρει... Αν μπορεί κάποιος θυμάται που είναι ας την βάλει...

Και εγώ για καλή την είχα την EAS, αλλά από αυτό το περιστατικό και μετά για μένα έχασε την αξιοπιστία της....

----------


## deluxe

http://www.healthspanblog.com/?p=310

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/m...rink/index.htm

Δλδ οι αλλες εταιριες τι βαζουν μεσα; Και με εμας που πινουμε 3-4 scoop την ημερα τι γινεται; Συν τη καζεινη..

Η solgar φαινεται πεντακαθαρη αλλα ειναι και πανακριβη!

----------


## dhmhtrhs

το αρθρο μιλαει για το myoplex και οχι για την whey...

----------


## geoland

> http://www.healthspanblog.com/?p=310
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/m...rink/index.htm
> 
> Δλδ οι αλλες εταιριες τι βαζουν μεσα; Και με εμας που πινουμε 3-4 scoop την ημερα τι γινεται; Συν τη καζεινη..
> 
> Η solgar φαινεται πεντακαθαρη αλλα ειναι και πανακριβη!





> Βρήκαν πως περιέχει κάποιες ουσίες σε παραπάνω από το επιτρεπόμενο για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό όρια. Έψαξα να βρω την έρευνα που την είχε ποστάρει πριν λίγο καιρό ένα μέλος, αλλά δε θυμάμαι το topic στο οποίο την είχε ποστάρει... Αν μπορεί κάποιος θυμάται που είναι ας την βάλει...
> 
> Και εγώ για καλή την είχα την EAS, αλλά από αυτό το περιστατικό και μετά για μένα έχασε την αξιοπιστία της....


Φιλε tommy αυτα ειναι ιστοριες για αγριους...Δεν παιζει να βγαλεις την WHEY της EAS μουφα οποιος και να προσπαθησει γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι η μοναδικη που περναει ολα τα αντιντοπινγκ τεστ...Και επειδη πουλαει ακομα και στα 90ευρω στην ελλαδα καποιοι χαλιουνται πολλοι...Αλλα θα τους περασει δεν πειραζει...Οτι καλο προσπαθουν να το βγαλουν κακο για να πουλησουν τις μακακιες τους...Ελεος δηλαδη...
Φιλε deluxe...εγω γενικα απο γυμναστηρια κλπ ειμαι ασχετος ενα συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα κανω(οχι για να γινω γομαρι κλπ κλπ)πανω απο χρονο...Αλλα οσον αφορα τιμες δοξα το θεο εχω πολυ μυαλο...Μπορεις να βρεις πρωτεινη της Σολγκαρ σε πολυ καλη τιμη οπως επισης και την Whey της Eas...Αρκει να εχεις μυαλο...Δεν σου λεω οτι θα σου βρω κλπ για να μην θεωρηθει οτι προσπαθω να κανω συναλλαγες κλπ...

----------


## tommygunz

Μια whey protein είναι, τι αντιτοπινγκ τεστ περνάει, πλάκα με κάνεις?

Αυτό το τεστ πάντως δεν το πέρασε η εταιρεία. (Για την myoplex έστω, όχι για την whey...)

Και αν έτυχε να διαβάσεις την ανακοίνωση της EAS για το περιστατικό με την έρευνα αυτή, μόνο σοβαρότητα δεν έδειξε η εταιρεία. Έλεγε πως οι ποσότητες αυτές βρέθηκαν για 3 scoop την ημέρα ενώ αυτοί στο κουτί συνιστούνε μόνο 2 scoop ανά ημέρα.... Αν εσένα σου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη μια εταιρεία που γράφει τέτοιες πίπες στις ανακοινώσεις της τι να σου πω, εμένα πάντως δε με πείθει. (Και είχα ψηθεί να τσιμπίσω ένα 5λιμπρο από EAS, αλλά μόλις είδα την έρευνα και μετά την ανακοίνωση είπα άστο καλύτερα...). Δηλαδή πρέπει να μας περνάνε για πολύ κεφτέδες και με IQ ραδικιού για να λένε τέτοια πράματα...

Και κανείς δεν είπε πως είναι μούφα το προϊόν, απλά έχει κάποιες ουσίες πάνω από το επιτρεπτό όριο... Εμένα δεν μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη πλέον η εν λόγω εταιρεία και για αυτά τα extra που βρέθηκαν μέσα και για την χαζή ανακοίνωση που έβγαλε.

Και επειδή πουλάει 90 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα αυτό δεν δείχνει αυτό που λες εσύ... Δείχνει πως κάποιοι αισχροκερδούν σε βάρος της τσέπης μας και πως οι καταναλωτές δεν ψάχνονται πολύ. Σιγά μην υπάρχει κάποιος νορμαλ έστω και λίγο ψαγμένος με τα συμπληρώματα που να του φαίνεται λογικό να δώσει 90 ευρώ για 1 κουβά πρωτεΐνης...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Μια whey protein είναι, τι αντιτοπινγκ τεστ περνάει, πλάκα με κάνεις?
> 
> Αυτό το τεστ πάντως δεν το πέρασε η εταιρεία. (Για την myoplex έστω, όχι για την whey...)
> 
> Και αν έτυχε να διαβάσεις την ανακοίνωση της EAS για το περιστατικό με την έρευνα αυτή, μόνο σοβαρότητα δεν έδειξε η εταιρεία. Έλεγε πως οι ποσότητες αυτές βρέθηκαν για 3 scoop την ημέρα ενώ αυτοί στο κουτί συνιστούνε μόνο 2 scoop ανά ημέρα.... Αν εσένα σου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη μια εταιρεία που γράφει τέτοιες πίπες στις ανακοινώσεις της τι να σου πω, εμένα πάντως δε με πείθει. (Και είχα ψηθεί να τσιμπίσω ένα 5λιμπρο από EAS, αλλά μόλις είδα την έρευνα και μετά την ανακοίνωση είπα άστο καλύτερα...). Δηλαδή πρέπει να μας περνάνε για πολύ κεφτέδες και με IQ ραδικιού για να λένε τέτοια πράματα...
> 
> Και κανείς δεν είπε πως είναι μούφα το προϊόν, απλά έχει κάποιες ουσίες πάνω από το επιτρεπτό όριο... Εμένα δεν μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη πλέον η εν λόγω εταιρεία και για αυτά τα extra που βρέθηκαν μέσα και για την χαζή ανακοίνωση που έβγαλε.
> 
> Και επειδή πουλάει 90 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα αυτό δεν δείχνει αυτό που λες εσύ... Δείχνει πως κάποιοι αισχροκερδούν σε βάρος της τσέπης μας και πως οι καταναλωτές δεν ψάχνονται πολύ. Σιγά μην υπάρχει κάποιος νορμαλ έστω και λίγο ψαγμένος με τα συμπληρώματα που να του φαίνεται λογικό να δώσει 90 ευρώ για 1 κουβά πρωτεΐνης...


 :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Έλεγε πως οι ποσότητες αυτές βρέθηκαν για 3 scoop την ημέρα ενώ αυτοί στο κουτί συνιστούνε μόνο 2 scoop ανά ημέρα....


Aυτο είναι το πιο κουλο και το πιο παραδοξο που θα μπορουσε να ακουστεί από εταιρια συμπληρωματων..
ΑΠό την μια σου λενε ότι είναι 100% ελεγμενο και απλα αντικαθιστα την κανονικη τροφη σαν συμπληρωμα-υποκαταστατο που ειναι αλλα από την αλλη αν φας πανω από τις 2 δοσεις ,κοτοπουλο ας πουμε, (και όχι 15 αλλα τρεις) γινεται τοξικο...
Την ειχα διαβασει και εγω την επίσημη τοποθετηση της Eas αλλα δεν με έπεισε,μαλλον τους πιασαν αδιαβαστους και σφυριζουν κλεφτικα...

----------


## geoland

Εγω θα πω το εξης...
ειδα σε καποια αλλα ποστ απο ενα πολυ εγκυρο κατα εμε ατομο να λεει το εξης...
με τις δοσεις των σκευασματων(λιποδυαλιτες στην προκειμενη περιπτωση)δεν παιζουμε...γιατι;;;;Πολυ απλα γιατι οι ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι το συγκεκριμενο προιον εχει τα σωστα επιπεδα διαφορων ουσιων στις προτεινομενη δοση...Τωρα αν υπερβεις την δοση που πρεπει τα επιπεδα αυτα αυξανονται με αποτελεσμα να βγαινουν απο τα επιτρεπτα ορια που οριζει καποιος οργανισμος για ημερισια δοση...Λοιπον επειδη δουλευω σε φαρμακαποθηκη και δεν ειμαι κανενας ασχετος οσο αφορα τις ουσιες και δε τις χημικες(παρολο που δεν παιρνω το παραμικρο εκτος απο ΕCA)ειναι σαν να μου λετε να μου δωσει ο γιατρος χτυπα ξυλο βιαγκρα των 50mg και να μου πει μιτσο παντελη προκοπη θα παιρνεις ενα την ημερα και δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα και εγω επειδη ειμαι πονηρος με IQ ραδικιου θα παρω 2 η 3(100η150mg στο συνολο) για να το παιξω γαμικος και παθω την ζημια μετα θα φταιει το σκευασμα ή η μακακια που με δερνει;;;Λοιπον οσο αφορα για το που αναφερεται το thread το συγκεκριμενο απο οτι βλεπω πανω πανω λεει whey protein με λιγα λογια ο συγκεκριμενος σχολιασμος περι μουφας κλπ κλπ ειναι τελειως ακυρος γιατι πολυ απλα αναφερεται σε αλλο προιον και γενικα στην εταιρια...Και ξανα λοιπον η EAS WHEY protein ειναι το μοναδικο σκευασμα προτεινης που επιτρεπεται να το χρησιμοποιουν οι αθλητες επιπεδου παγκοσμιων αγωνων μιας και εχει περασει απο ολα τα antidopping test και οχι τα ελληνικα αλλα αλλων πιο εγκυρων οργανισμων...Τωρα τι να σας πω παιδια εγω δεν θελω ουτε να παρω κιλα να φουσκωσω ουτε να γινω γομαρι οποτε τα 3 σκουπ δεν με συγκινουν εφοσον η δοσολογια λεει 2...¨
φιλικα παντα
γιωργος...

----------


## giannis64

τώρα αυτό τι ήταν??

ποιος λέει δόση 2 σκουπ? μάλλον κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει. τις δώσεις τις υπολογίζει ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος και όχι η εταιρία.

για πρωτεΐνη μιλάω!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αστοχο παραδειγμα του λιποδιαλύτη η του βιαγκρα να τα παραλληλίζεις σαν παρενεργειες σε περίπτωση υπερδοσολογίας με την πρωτεινη..Εκτος αν και η πρωτεινη επηρεαζει αμεσα το ΚΝΣ ή το κυκλοφορικο ή κατι αλλο...
Εκτός αν γυρισουμε πολλα χρονια πίσω και αποδεχθουμε ότι η πρωτεινη είναι κατι "παραπανω" από υποκαταστατο κοτοπουλου,μοσχαριου,ψαριου κτλ...

----------


## geoland

> Αστοχο παραδειγμα του λιποδιαλύτη η του βιαγκρα να τα παραλληλίζεις σαν παρενεργειες σε περίπτωση υπερδοσολογίας με την πρωτεινη..Εκτος αν και η πρωτεινη επηρεαζει αμεσα το ΚΝΣ ή το κυκλοφορικο ή κατι αλλο...
> Εκτός αν γυρισουμε πολλα χρονια πίσω και αποδεχθουμε ότι η πρωτεινη είναι κατι "παραπανω" από υποκαταστατο κοτοπουλου,μοσχαριου,ψαριου κτλ...


Κι ομως φιλε πολυνεικε η πρωτεινη σε μη επιτρεπτη δοση επηρεαζει αμεσα τον οργανισμο και αμεσα το συκωτι...λογω του οτι δεν μπορει να επεξεργαστει την παραπανω ποσοτητα...Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες γραμμες και οδηγιες οσον αφορα την ημερισια δοση πρωτεινης για τον οργανισμο...Οποτε για να φανταστουμε μια πρωτεινη ογκου κλπ που ολοι ξερετε οτι οι περισσοτερες δεν ειναι καθολου αθωες οσον αφορα τα συστατικα τους και την καθαροτητα τους...Τα χημικα επηρεαζουν σε υπερδοσολογια ακομα και στην πιο αθωα μορφη... :01. Smile:

----------


## CROCOJET

> Εγω θα πω το εξης...
> ειδα σε καποια αλλα ποστ απο ενα πολυ εγκυρο κατα εμε ατομο να λεει το εξης...
> με τις δοσεις των σκευασματων(λιποδυαλιτες στην προκειμενη περιπτωση)δεν παιζουμε...γιατι;;;;Πολυ απλα γιατι οι ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι το συγκεκριμενο προιον εχει τα σωστα επιπεδα διαφορων ουσιων στις προτεινομενη δοση...*Τωρα αν υπερβεις την δοση που πρεπει τα επιπεδα αυτα αυξανονται με αποτελεσμα να βγαινουν απο τα επιτρεπτα ορια που οριζει καποιος οργανισμος για ημερισια δοση...*Λοιπον επειδη δουλευω σε φαρμακαποθηκη και δεν ειμαι κανενας ασχετος οσο αφορα τις ουσιες και δε τις χημικες(παρολο που δεν παιρνω το παραμικρο εκτος απο ΕCA)ειναι σαν να μου λετε να μου δωσει ο γιατρος χτυπα ξυλο βιαγκρα των 50mg και να μου πει μιτσο παντελη προκοπη θα παιρνεις ενα την ημερα και δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα και εγω επειδη ειμαι πονηρος με IQ ραδικιου θα παρω 2 η 3(100η150mg στο συνολο) για να το παιξω γαμικος και παθω την ζημια μετα θα φταιει το σκευασμα ή η μακακια που με δερνει;;;Λοιπον οσο αφορα για το που αναφερεται το thread το συγκεκριμενο απο οτι βλεπω πανω πανω λεει whey protein με λιγα λογια ο συγκεκριμενος σχολιασμος περι μουφας κλπ κλπ ειναι τελειως ακυρος γιατι πολυ απλα αναφερεται σε αλλο προιον και γενικα στην εταιρια...Και ξανα λοιπον η EAS WHEY protein ειναι το μοναδικο σκευασμα προτεινης που επιτρεπεται να το χρησιμοποιουν οι αθλητες επιπεδου παγκοσμιων αγωνων μιας και εχει περασει απο ολα τα antidopping test και οχι τα ελληνικα αλλα αλλων πιο εγκυρων οργανισμων...Τωρα τι να σας πω παιδια εγω δεν θελω ουτε να παρω κιλα να φουσκωσω ουτε να γινω γομαρι οποτε τα 3 σκουπ δεν με συγκινουν εφοσον η δοσολογια λεει 2...¨
> φιλικα παντα
> γιωργος...


Νομίζω ότι κρίνεις ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής με κριτήρια φαρμάκων. Επίσης μιλάμε για βαριά μέταλα, τα οποία δεν θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχουν.

----------


## geoland

> τώρα αυτό τι ήταν??
> 
> ποιος λέει δόση 2 σκουπ? μάλλον κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει. τις δώσεις τις υπολογίζει ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος και όχι η εταιρία.
> 
> για πρωτεΐνη μιλάω!!


Οταν σου λεει η εταιρια που το φτιαχνει οτι σου συνιστω 2 σκουπ την ημερα και εσυ παιρνεις 3 4 5 6 οσα θες τελοσπαντων και βγαλεις προβλημα ποιος φταιει;;;
ειναι σαν να σου λενε βαλε 1λιτρο λαδι στο παπι και εσυ να βαλεις 2 λιτρα και μετα που θα κολλησει ο παπαρος να ζητας τα ρεστα στην εταιρια... :01. Smile: )))

----------


## giannis64

> Οταν σου λεει η εταιρια που το φτιαχνει οτι σου συνιστω 2 σκουπ την ημερα και εσυ παιρνεις 3 4 5 6 οσα θες τελοσπαντων και βγαλεις προβλημα ποιος φταιει;;;





> ειναι σαν να σου λενε βαλε 1λιτρο λαδι στο παπι και εσυ να βαλεις 2 λιτρα και μετα που θα κολλησει ο παπαρος να ζητας τα ρεστα στην εταιρια...)))


 
και αν εγω ειμαι 120 κιλα? ξερεις ποσα σκουπ πρεπει να παρω???


από την στιγμή που δεν μιλάτε για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο συμπλήρωμα αλλα για παρενέργειες, απευθυνθείτε σε αυτό *Συμπληρώματα στο.....χημείο* το τοπικ!! 

η στις γενικες συζητησεις!!

----------


## geoland

> Νομίζω ότι κρίνεις ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής με κριτήρια φαρμάκων. Επίσης μιλάμε για βαριά μέταλα, τα οποία δεν θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχουν.


παρολο επειδη εχω αντιθετη αποψη δεχομαι επιθεση απο παντου εγω θα απαντησω και εδω...Λοιπον κρινω ενα συμπληρωμα με κριτηρια φαρμακων γιατι πολυ απλα τα συστατικα τους ειναι χημικα εκτος ειναι ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη απο γαλατακι η αυγουλακι με καμια αλλη επεξεργασια κλπ...και τα φαρμακα χημικα ειναι...Οσο για τα βαρια μεταλλα παιδια δεν αντιλεγω αλλα απο την στιγμη που επιτρεψανε να κυκλοφορει στο εμποριο το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα παει να πει οτι απο καπου πηρε και εγκριση...Το νερο εχει διαφορα μεταλλα μεσα αν ξεπερασουν τις συνιστωσες δημιουργουν προβληματα αλλα μας αφηνουν να το πινουμε...ξερω γω τι να πω...

----------


## geoland

> και αν εγω ειμαι 120 κιλα? ξερεις ποσα σκουπ πρεπει να παρω???
> 
> 
> από την στιγμή που δεν μιλάτε για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο συμπλήρωμα αλλα για παρενέργειες, απευθυνθείτε σε αυτό *Συμπληρώματα στο.....χημείο* το τοπικ!!


εισαι 120 κιλα οποτε δεν μπορεις να παρεις το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα προφανως(μυοπλεξ)λογω των συστατικων της, ενω την eas whey μπορεις να την παρεις ανετα στην ποσοτητα που θες γιατι ειναι γαλατακι αλλα καλυτερα να ακολουθησεις την προταση της εταιριας και να παρεις μαξιμουμ 6 σκουπ και να συμπληρωσεις την πρωτεινη που θες απο το φαγητο σου...

υστερογραφο:οι κοιλιακοι φιλε γιαννη ειναι δικοι σου;;;Για βοηθεια το ρωταω... :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

η εδω  *Γενικές ερωτήσεις για συμπληρώματα.*

----------


## tommygunz

Τελευταίο offtopic...

Οι εταιρείες και τα προϊόντα τους κατ' επέκταση πρέπει να προσαρμόζονται στις απαιτήσεις των καταναλωτών συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής, όχι εμείς σε αυτά...

Και πιστεύω δεν είναι παράλογη δοση για έναν ΜΕΣΟ άνθρωπο που χρησιμοποιεί συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης να πάρει 3 scoop την ημέρα (πόσο μάλλον για κάποιον που είναι και 110 κιλά γομάρι για παράδειγμα). Είναι απολύτως λογικό.

Και δες το και αλλιώς αν θες. Από τη στιγμή που η εταιρεία το ξέρει αυτό το πράγμα και είναι δεδομένο κατ' εμέ (απλή λογική, δεν είναι και rocket science να καταλάβεις πως 3 scoop την ημέρα άνετα μπορεί να τα χρειάζεται κάποιος) και δεν προσαρμόζει το προϊόν της στα δεδομένα αυτά, ε απλά απέτυχε. 

Πόσο μάλλον που για 1 scoop παραπάνω από την "προτεινόμενη δόση" ξεπερνιέται το επιτρεπόμενο όριο από τις ουσίες που αναφέρθηκαν στην έρευνα (αρσενικό κτλ). 

Για να μην μας θεωρούν και χαζούς στην τελική, όχι τίποτα άλλο...

Edit: Και όχι, μην υποθέτεις πως έχει περάσει παό ελέγχους επειδή το άφησαν να κυκλοφορήσει...

----------


## CROCOJET

> παρολο επειδη εχω αντιθετη αποψη δεχομαι επιθεση απο παντου εγω θα απαντησω και εδω...Λοιπον κρινω ενα συμπληρωμα με κριτηρια φαρμακων γιατι πολυ απλα τα συστατικα τους ειναι χημικα εκτος ειναι ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη απο γαλατακι η αυγουλακι με καμια αλλη επεξεργασια κλπ...και τα φαρμακα χημικα ειναι...Οσο για τα βαρια μεταλλα παιδια δεν αντιλεγω αλλα *απο την στιγμη που επιτρεψανε να κυκλοφορει στο εμποριο το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα παει να πει οτι απο καπου πηρε και εγκριση*...Το νερο εχει διαφορα μεταλλα μεσα αν ξεπερασουν τις συνιστωσες δημιουργουν προβληματα αλλα μας αφηνουν να το πινουμε...ξερω γω τι να πω...


Γι αυτό σου λέω ότι κρίνεις με λάθος κριτήρια. Από πουθενά δεν παίρνουν έγκριση τα συμπληρώματα διατροφης. Είμαστε ανγκασμένοι να βασιστούμε στη φήμη της κάθε εταιρ'ίας, αλλά έρευνες όπως αυτή έμενα με κάνουν όλο και πιο δύσπιστο ακόμη και για εταιρίες που θεωρούσα κορυφαίες.

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## giannis64

*έχω την εντύπωση πως μιλάω σε νοήμον ανθρώπους. τα επόμενα οφ τοπικ ποστ θα διαγράφονται!!!*

----------


## themisdas

παντος το μονο σιγουρο (ανεξαρτητα απο την ποιοτητα της , δεν την εχω δοκιμασει) ειναι οτι την πουλανε πολυ ακριβα και μας κλεβουν.σε ενα ελληνικο μαγαζι το 5lb exei   €75.20 - 85€ ενω στο εξωτερικο την πουλανε μονο $49.99...
ο λογος που πιστευβ οτι γινεται αυτο ειναι επειδη εχει πολυ μεγαλη διαφημιση...(Ζαμπιδης)

----------


## kostas247

http://www.bodybuilding-supplements....yopro-whey.jpg


Βασικά Διατροφικά Στοιχεία
(ανά δόση των 30 γραμ.)

Ενέργεια 	118 θερμίδες
Λιπαρά 	2,2 γραμμάρια
Πρωτεΐνη 	23 γραμμάρια
Υδατάνθρακες 	1,5 γραμμάρια



Καλησπερα σε ολους περιμενω την συγκεκριμενη σε λιγες μερες απο εξω οποιος την ξερει θα εκτιμουσα πολυ τη γνωμη του. Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και οπως παντα καλες προπονησεις σ ολους.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

φιλε να σαι καλα, υπαρχει σχετικο τοπικ με τιτλο αν δεν κανω λαθος eas 100% whey protein

----------


## kostas247

ααα οκ ευχαριστω και εγω με τη σειρα μου απλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος αν ειναι οι ιδιες myοpro και η whey που λες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jsone

πολυ ακριβη ρε παιδια.δε βρισκω το λογο,υπαρχουν τοσες και τοσες φθηνοτερες.

----------


## Qlim4X

> πολυ ακριβη ρε παιδια.δε βρισκω το λογο,υπαρχουν τοσες και τοσες φθηνοτερες.


απο ελλαδα ναι ειναι ακριβη

απο εξω οχι. για μενα ειναι καλητερη απο την on και σε γευση και διαλιτοτιτα

----------


## kostas247

οντως απο Ελλαδα ειναι ακριβη εγω απο γερμανια την πηρα. Οσο για τη γευση παιδια δεν τηα ελεγα οτι ειναι και οτι καλυτερο η σοκολατα τουλαχιστον που πηρα εγω ειναι απλα υποφερτη. οσο για τη διαλυτοτητα θα συμφωνησω σε σχεση με την ον αλλα οχι μεγαλη διαφορα νορμαλ πραγματα

----------


## BillGeo

Ρε παιδες...

Τα *65mg χοληστερόλης* ανα scoop (30g σκονης) δεν σας μοιαζουν ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ
Αν λαβουμε δεδομενο το οριο των 300mg τη μερα (και 200mg για οσους εχουν προβλημα)
αν παρεις 2 scoop + 1 αυγο εισαι πολυ over! To ιδιο και αν παιρνεις 4 scoop (χωρις τον κροκο δλδ)

Τωρα που την αγορασα βεβαια, θα την τελειωσω, μιας και μου αρεσει τλχ η γευση της.
Αλλα θα το σκεφτω πολυ αν θα την ξαναπαρω. (ευτυχως πηρα την μικρη)

Οσο αφορα τωρα την σύγκριση με αλλα προιοντα, η REFLEX (που εχω δοκιμασει)
ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝ την χοληστερολη που περιεχει (κ για εμενα ειναι φαουλ μεγαλο).
Η elite της Dymatize (επισης δοκιμασμενη) αναφερει 15mg χοληστερολης στα 30g προιοντος (νορμαλ)
Ενω η Gold Standard της O.N. (που δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα) λεει για 30mg στα 30g 
που (λεει οτι) ειναι και 80αρα ενω η EAS παει καπου στα 72%

Ποια η γνωμη σας???

----------


## beefmeup

> Ρε παιδες...
> 
> Τα *65mg χοληστερόλης* ανα scoop (30g σκονης) δεν σας μοιαζουν ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ
> Αν λαβουμε δεδομενο το οριο των 300mg τη μερα (και 200mg για οσους εχουν προβλημα)
> αν παρεις 2 scoop + 1 αυγο εισαι πολυ over! To ιδιο και αν παιρνεις 4 scoop (χωρις τον κροκο δλδ)


καλη η παρατηρηση σου για την χοληστερολη,εφοσον υπαρχουν κ αλλες σκονες με λιγοτερη ποσοτητα.

ατπην αλλη αυτο για την ημερισια ποσοτητα ειναι σχετικο,γιατε ξερω ατομα που τρωνε 7 αυγα την μερα ολοκληρα κ δεν εχουν προβλημα.
ειναι καθαρα θεμα οργανισμου κ πως αντιδρα σε καθε τι.

----------


## BillGeo

> καλη η παρατηρηση σου για την χοληστερολη,εφοσον υπαρχουν κ αλλες σκονες με λιγοτερη ποσοτητα.
> 
> ατπην αλλη αυτο για την ημερισια ποσοτητα ειναι σχετικο,γιατε ξερω ατομα που τρωνε 7 αυγα την μερα ολοκληρα κ δεν εχουν προβλημα.
> ειναι καθαρα θεμα οργανισμου κ πως αντιδρα σε καθε τι.



Ναι, ομως καποια πραγματα κανουν βραχυπρόθεσμη ζημια (κ αποδεδειγμένα*).
Και εγω ξερω ατομα που παιρνουν ephedrine / cafeine σε καθημερινη βαση
συνδιασμενη με φουλ αλκοολ, ξενυχτια, κλαιν μαιν διατροφη και ελαχιστη ασκηση.
Και αυτοι μια χαρα ειναι, οπως και αυτοι που τρωνε 7 κροκους τη μερα.
(βεβαια εχει να κανει και μη την υπολειπη διατροφη που κανεις)

Αλλα κανεις μας δεν μπορει να δει το μελλον του, μονο να προετοιμαζετε για αυτο.  :01. Wink: 

Μερικα αρθρα σχετικα 
http://www.mednutrition.gr/content/view/1044/154/
http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=1026

(χωρις προθεση να βγουμε off topic, απλα σχολιαζω την υψηλη περιεκτικότητα της ΕAS)

----------


## beefmeup

> καλη η παρατηρηση σου για την χοληστερολη,εφοσον υπαρχουν κ αλλες σκονες με λιγοτερη ποσοτητα.
> 
> ατπην αλλη αυτο για την ημερισια ποσοτητα ειναι σχετικο,γιατε ξερω ατομα που τρωνε 7 αυγα την μερα ολοκληρα κ δεν εχουν προβλημα.
> ειναι καθαρα θεμα οργανισμου κ πως αντιδρα σε καθε τι.





> Ναι, ομως καποια πραγματα κανουν βραχυπρόθεσμη ζημια (κ αποδεδειγμένα*).
> Και εγω ξερω ατομα που παιρνουν ephedrine / cafeine σε καθημερινη βαση
> συνδιασμενη με φουλ αλκοολ, ξενυχτια, κλαιν μαιν διατροφη και ελαχιστη ασκηση.
> Και αυτοι μια χαρα ειναι, οπως και αυτοι που τρωνε 7 κροκους τη μερα.
> (βεβαια εχει να κανει και μη την υπολειπη διατροφη που κανεις)


φιλε,αυτα που σου γραψα εγω για τα αυγα δεν εχουν σχεση με οτι γραφεις για καφε/εφε/ξενυχτια κλπ..μην το χανουμε ετσι..αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο.

αν δεν εχεις προδιαθεση να ανεβασεις χοληστερινη σωματικα,δεν πρεπει να κανεις τρελες καταχρησεις να ανεβει τοσο ωστε να εχεις προβλημα,αναφορικα στην ποσοτητα που γραφεις ανα μερα στο 1ο ποστ σου..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> φιλε,αυτα που σου γραψα εγω για τα αυγα δεν εχουν σχεση με οτι γραφεις για καφε/εφε/ξενυχτια κλπ..μην το χανουμε ετσι..αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο.
> 
> αν δεν εχεις προδιαθεση να ανεβασεις χοληστερινη σωματικα,δεν πρεπει να κανεις τρελες καταχρησεις να ανεβει τοσο ωστε να εχεις προβλημα,αναφορικα στην ποσοτητα που γραφεις ανα μερα στο 1ο ποστ σου..


 χωρις τη λεξη αυτη μαλλον εννοεις!!!

----------


## BillGeo

> φιλε,αυτα που σου γραψα εγω για τα αυγα δεν εχουν σχεση με οτι γραφεις για καφε/εφε/ξενυχτια κλπ..μην το χανουμε ετσι..αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο.
> 
> αν δεν εχεις προδιαθεση να ανεβασεις χοληστερινη σωματικα,δεν πρεπει να κανεις τρελες καταχρησεις να ανεβει τοσο ωστε να εχεις προβλημα,αναφορικα στην ποσοτητα που γραφεις ανα μερα στο 1ο ποστ σου..


Ναι, το "τραβηξα" λιγο, απλα για να τονισω οτι κατι που δεν σε "χαλαει" τωρα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα σε χαλασει αυριο.

Παντως συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι τα 60mg / scoop ειναι υπερβολικα!
(και οι 7 κροκοι τη μερα ακομα πιο υπερβολικοι!)


 :08. Toast:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ναι, το "τραβηξα" λιγο, απλα για να τονισω οτι κατι που δεν σε "χαλαει" τωρα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα σε χαλασει αυριο.
> 
> Παντως συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι τα 60mg / scoop ειναι υπερβολικα!
> (και οι 7 κροκοι τη μερα ακομα πιο υπερβολικοι!)


  :03. Clap:  :01. Wink:

----------


## savage

αν και βγαινουμε τελειως οφ τοπικ,δεν πειραζει.το θεμα εχει ενδιαφερον.
εχω βαρεθει να το γραφω και θα το ξαναγραψω και τωρα.

ειχα διαβασει καποτε σε αρθρο του musclemag οτι ο οργανισμος απορροφα/κατακρατα/προσλαμβανει (οπως θελετε πειτε το) μονο το 2% της διατροφικης χοληστερολης.δηλ απο τα 60 mg του κροκου παιρνει 1,2 mg ητοι 0,012 gr.δηλαδη απειροελαχιστη ποσοτητα,δηλαδη ελεος!!!

εγω χρονια τωρα ετρωγα μονο 2 κροκους τη μερα (και καποιες μερες ισως και 3 η 4) και πεταγα ο βλακας τους υπολοιπους κροκους.

το 2008 ειχα χοληστερινη 160κατι ψιλα και φετος ειχα 150κατι ψιλα (με ανω οριο το 210).εε και λεω τερμα αυτο ειναι!!! ειναι 1000% σιγουρο οτι το musclemag ειχε δικιο.πλεον τρωω 5 αυγα γιγας ολοκληρα καθε μερα και βαζω στοιχημα οτι και στις επομενες εξετασεις αιματος θα ειμαι οκ.

αντιθετως με τη λογικη τη δικη σου φιλε BillGeo,θα επρεπε ηδη με 2-3 κροκους που τρωω καθε μερα τοσα χρονια να εχω προβλημα χοληστερινης.

παμε στα λινκ που παρεθεσες τωρα.τα διαβασα και τα 2,αλλα εσυ μαλλον δε τα διαβασες προσεχτικα.

καταρζας σε αυτο εδω ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΥΓΑ Η ΤΙΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΧΟΛΗΣΤΕΡΟΛΗ.
Ιδου στα κανω copy paste.

Τροφές που πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε για να μειώσουμε τα επίπεδα της χοληστερόλης στο αίμα.


- πίτες και γλυκά [πλούσια σε κορεσμένα λιπαρά οξέα]
- σάλτσες και σως
- βούτυρο (ζωικό λίπος)
- τυρί
- λαρδί
- κέικ και μπισκότα φτιαγμένα με βούτυρο, λαρδί ή άλλα υδρογονωμένα φυτικά λιπαρά ή κορεσμένα λιπαρά
- λιπαρά τυριά
- κρέμες

Που ειναι τα αυγα???Οεο???

Παμε  στο αλλο λινκ,το οποιο φαινεται να εχει παρει και ιδεες απο το ανωθεν λινκ.

Και αυτο,οπως και το αλλο λεει ρητα και ξεκαθαρα οτι 
"πρόσφατες έρευνες έδειξαν ότι τα φαγητά που είναι πλούσια σε κορεσμένα λίπη, είναι 3 έως 5 φορές πιο επικίνδυνα για να αυξήσουν το επίπεδο της χοληστερόλης στο αίμα σε σύγκριση με τα τρόφιμα που είναι πλούσια σε χοληστερόλη"

Συμπερασματικα απο την εμπειρια μου εχω καταλαβει οτι
1)το θεμα της χοληστερινης ειναι σε μεγαλο βαθμο κληρονομικο
2)τη χοληστερινη την ανεβαζουν τα κορεσμενα και trans λιπαρα ητοι τα γνωστα πιτογυρα,πιτσες,μπεργκερ,γλυκα,τηγανητα φαγητα κτλ ,δηλ ολα αυτα που τρωει ο μεσος ανθρωπος και γι'αυτο εχει χοληστερινη
3)κανενας απο ολους αυτους που ταλαιπωρουνται απο χοληστερινη δεν τρωει τοσα αυγα οσα τρωνε οι bbers.για την ακριβεια το πιο πιθανο ειναι δεν τρωει ουτε καν το 1/10.ισως να μην τρωει και καθολου.κι ομως εχει χοληστερινη.και εγω και αρκετοι αλλοι που τρωμε τοσα αυγα,μπριζολες,και πρωτεινη σε σκονη δεν εχουμε.

Ολα αυτα δεν τα γραφω για να σου την πω φιλε BillGeo,δεν ειναι προσωπικα αντιπαραθεση,απλα για αποκατασταση της αληθειας και γιατι δε θελω να παρασυρεται κανενας νεος στο φορουμ που δεν ξερει και πολλα πραματα και να δημιουργουνται εντυπωσεις και να διαδιδονται μυθοι.

Λυεται η συνεδριασις,ο κατηγουμενος "ολοκληρο αυγο" αθωωνεται πανηγυρικα. :02. Smash:

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα.

Εχω ξεκιινησει εδω και μια εβδομαδα να χρησιμοποιω την εας.Ηθελα να ρωτησω {επειδη δεν εχω ξαναπαρει κατι τετοιο και μου το προτεινε ενας φιλος μου αθλητικος διατροφολογος} τι διαφορα βλεπετε; εννοω μετα απο 3 μηνες με 3 φορες βαρη την εβδομαδα βλεπεις οντως διαφορα στο σωμα σου;

επισης αλλη μια ερωτηση που ισως ειναι λιγο οφφτοπικ αλλα ταιριαζει στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα λιγο :01. Wink:  Με την αυξηση της μυηκης μαζας ισχιει οτι αρχιζει και πεφτει το σωματικο λιπος επειδη ο οργανισμος για να συντηρισει την μυηκη μαζα θελει περισσοτερη ενεργεια;

ευχαριστω και καλως σας βρηκα

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Α) δεν θα δεις τιποτα διαφορετικο πανω σου με την πρωτεινη,απλα θα εχεις τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα για να μην μενεις νηστικος.

Β)Ναι αυτο υσχιει.

----------


## DJman

> Α) δεν θα δεις τιποτα διαφορετικο πανω σου με την πρωτεινη,απλα θα εχεις τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα για να μην μενεις νηστικος.


Δηλαδη δεν θα δω καθολου διαφορα στην αυξηση της μυικης μαζας.Δεν λεω να παρω 10 κιλα μυς αλλα αυτος που μου την συστησε που ειπε οτι σε 2-3 μηνες θα παρω γυρω στα 2 κιλα μυες παραλληλα με την διατροφη που κανω.
Και ενας απο τους λογους που την ξεκινησα ειναι επειδη δυσκολευομουν πολυ να μειωσω το λιπος μου (τωρα ειναι 16%) ωστε να κανω καποια γραμμωση και για αυτο και εκανα την δευτερη ερωτηση πιο πανω.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Δηλαδη δεν θα δω καθολου διαφορα στην αυξηση της μυικης μαζας.Δεν λεω να παρω 10 κιλα μυς αλλα αυτος που μου την συστησε που ειπε οτι σε 2-3 μηνες θα παρω γυρω στα 2 κιλα μυες παραλληλα με την διατροφη που κανω.
> Και ενας απο τους λογους που την ξεκινησα ειναι επειση δυσκολευομουν πολυ μειωσω το λιπος μου (τωρα ειναι 16%) ωστε να κανω καποια γραμμωση και για αυτο μου την συστησε


Οπως σου ειπα η πρωτεινη ειναι φαι.Οσο τρως αυξανεις μαζα αλα και λυπος,κανοντας διατροφη σωστη κρατας το λυπος σε επιθυμητα επιπεδα,και οσο προπονησε αυξανεις την μυικη σου μαζα.
Τωρα για να παρεις σε 2-3 μηνες 2 κιλα μυς αυτο θα ηταν το καλυτερο αλα δεν γινετε αν περναμε τον χρονο απο 8 εως 12 κιλα μυσ θα ειμασταν ολοι στο δρομο τερατα.
Το σωμα αναλογα τον τυπο,την διατροφη,την προπονηση μπορει να παρει απο 0,2 εως 0,5 mg καθαρους μυς στις 10 μερες περιπου.

----------


## DJman

> μπορει να παρει απο 0,2 εως 0,5 mg καθαρους μυς στις 10 μερες περιπου.


Καταλαβα.Με το mg τι εννοεις? Γιατι το mg χρησιμοποιειται για υγρα.Εννοεις γραμμαρια?

----------


## Eddie

> Καταλαβα.Με το mg τι εννοεις? Γιατι το mg χρησιμοποιειται για υγρα.Εννοεις γραμμαρια?


Ειναι το miligram,αν δε κανω λαθος μεταφραζεται ως χιλιοστογραμμαριο.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Καταλαβα.Με το mg τι εννοεις? Γιατι το mg χρησιμοποιειται για υγρα.Εννοεις γραμμαρια?


Ναι γραμμαρια ηθελα να γραψω :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## DJman

> Ειναι το miligram,αν δε κανω λαθος μεταφραζεται ως χιλιοστογραμμαριο.


Και εγω ετσι νομιζα.Αλλα το χιλιοστογραμμαριο ειναι πολυ λιγο

----------


## Eddie

> Και εγω ετσι νομιζα.Αλλα το χιλιοστογραμμαριο ειναι πολυ λιγο


Ενταξει,ολα καλα!Αφου ο Γιωργος εννοουσε γραμμαριο τελικα :01. Wink:

----------


## DJman

> Ενταξει,ολα καλα!Αφου ο Γιωργος εννοουσε γραμμαριο τελικα


Ναι :01. Smile:  Μπορειτε να δειτε και εδω ενα Θεμα που ανοιξα και να δωσετε τα φωτα σας
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...115#post259115

Επισης αλλη μια ερωτηση.Το σκουπ απο κατω γραφει 60cc.To κουτι απο πισω λεει οτι 1,5 σκουπ(ή 5 κουταλιες  του γλυκου) ειναι 30 γραμμαρια. Ισχυει?

Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Jimakos_345

Παιδια διαβασα εδω στο forum πως η προτεινη της ΕΑΣ περιεχει ακριβως οτι γραφει. Απο που μπορει καποιος να την προμηθευτει χωρις τον κινδυνο των απομιμισεων?

----------


## RAMBO

δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι εχει μεσα εκτος αν τησ κανεις αναλυση και καπου εχει αναφερθει οτι και σε αυτη κατι βρηκαν μεσα,

----------


## sobral

> δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι εχει μεσα εκτος αν τησ κανεις αναλυση και καπου εχει αναφερθει οτι και σε αυτη κατι βρηκαν μεσα,


στην myoplex είχαν βρει βαρέα μέταλλα όχι στην whey της αλλά και πάλι όταν βρίσκουν στην ΕΑΣ που διαφημιζόταν για τους ελέγχους της φανταστείτε τι παίζει γενικότερα...

----------


## RAMBO

ανεβασε 3 γρ πρωτεινη,δεν θυμαμαι αν το εχουμε βαλει καπου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Anithos

> ανεβασε 3 γρ πρωτεινη,δεν θυμαμαι αν το εχουμε βαλει καπου


Δεν ανεβασε 3 γρ ,κατεβασε 3 γρ ,για κοιτα και σε τι δοση τα δινει ;

----------

